# MTD 45 inch snowblower question



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys..I am looking at picking up a one year old mtd 45 inch 420cc blower tommorrow. I have a retarded large driveway and parking lot to clear and was wondering if these blowers are built to last or if i should keep looking. The guy said he paid close to 2500 for it and i am going to pay him 1200 for it. Is finding tire chains a problem for these units? All i have for a snowblower now is a 25 year old craftsman 32 inch cut with a 14 inch impeller..dont get me wrong that thing is a beast too but i like to have two blowers on hand and i gernaded my other main one earlier this year.. Any tips comments or concerns i would apprciate..i dont wanna buy this thing and regret it..


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Too big for its own good imo, and why is selling, willing to take such huge hit on price? Seems like a lot of bling with the double tires. Would think chains are going to be difficult to mount too in that configuration. For $1200 I think you can do a lot better, maybe not 45" wide, but a lot better with a 30"or 32" machine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For 1200 I would think you could get an old tractor and blower.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

How exactly big of an area are we talking, in terms of cars, are we talking about?

You may be in the realm of a ride-on piece of equipment to reasonably get the job done. 

That said, now on to answer some of your other questions on the machine:

1. The price does seem like a drastic reduction, so I would definitely would wary. 
2. I think that the lasting question, would for you to actually see and feel the difference between this and other machines. Some would offer Toro, Ariens, Honda, and possibly Yamaha, depending on where you are located. I would pay particular attention to the thickness of the bucket material, and quality of the hardware bits and pieces. 
3. Tire chains would probably not necessary with this machine. Between the weight and the x-trac tires, you should be fine. 


Lastly, for half that money, you could find a great used machine that will far outlast and outperform it in every way shy of width.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd put some of that money into the Craftsman as it will eat snow like crazy when in proper form. I have a 32" with a 14" impeller so I know.

The 45" would get it done but it's a much newer and cheaper made MTD. I would be worried if parts are available or how long they will be available as you don't see many of those machines. Not sure how much of the stuff might be shared with the smaller machines.

IMHO I'd keep the sears for the main machine and pick something up for a backup or use the money to get a riding tractor with a blower.
If you really have a big area the rider makes more sense than the 45".


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys. thanks to you i passed on the machine..but for good reason. The componets inside are the same as the smaller 28 inch machines...i can only imagin how long the drive wheel and belt would last on a machine that size if they are the same as the smaller machines..I love my old craftsman and it gets the job done but if something happens to it and i have no back up i in a world of hurt..my driveway is about 3/4 km long with a parking lot by the shop. I use to have a 50hp tractor with a 6 foot blower and that is the best way to get her done but hard times finiacially took care of that option. now i have lots of time to do it with a snowblower tho..usually take 4-6 hours depending on snow amount and type.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Just asking, I have never seen a blower with dual wheels I am guessing that it is not a very common unit. Does any one else make one like it??


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

x1- 1200 will buy decent used tractor w/36" blower. Sounds like you do need good size blower as your 32 - but 4-5 hours is too much in my opinion to maintain any level of fun. Even if you were to get a older 14-16hp cub cadet or bolens that needs small amount of work? I'd stay far away from the 45" for reasons you mentioned as well as others. Just impressive to look at. For that amount of snow coming in you need everything else beefy too- Don't think that is the case. Seen one couple years ago at our Farm and Fleet store, Not strong enough for what it is intended to be. I can see flexing and welds breaking in time. I base this only on the one time looking though- I thought a member or non-member posted here once who had one? might be in archives.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I know you passed on this 4 wheel machine. Just wondering if it had some type of auto turn.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

it did have a trigger on each side which would disengae the wheel on each side to turn depending on direction..the kicker however is that they freeze up in the snow/ice and leave you with no drive...it really is a bad unit..i am starting to relalize that i hate everything built in recent years..its all so cheep..gotta go to 70s and 80s to get anything decent..

and yeah..snowblowing has a zero fun factor for me...just gotta get it done..i spend 6 months moving snow here..lol...i want my heated cab tractor back..LOL


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Hanky said:


> Just asking, I have never seen a blower with dual wheels I am guessing that it is not a very common unit. Does any one else make one like it??



I've see Troy's and Stanley's and I'm pretty sure they are all basically the same unit with different paint. The one's I've seen in person are disappointing because they are the same cheap materials you'd find in a 24" MTD. Maybe the auger housing is a little thicker but at 45" and dual wheels I'd want the thicker steel of a 1970's Ariens, Toro or Craftsman and the bearings, bushings and controls to be more of a HD commercial grade.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Toxic said:


> i am starting to relalize that i hate everything built in recent years..its all so cheep..gotta go to 70s and 80s to get anything decent..


Current Honda and Yamaha offerings are better than anything that was available 40 years ago. The only thing that sucks is the price point, but to be honest if you start looking at what 40 year old snowblowers cost new they were anything but cheap.


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't have any personal experience with that blower, but the neighbor across the road had one (Cub Cadet) up until this year. It was the most unreliable snowblower you could find. It ate belts for breakfast dinner and supper. The last year he used it it broke an axle and it took forever to get it. I helped him last Winter with his large driveway a couple of times and my Platinum 30 was taking the full width of the blower and he was taking half his blower's width and I could go faster than he could by quite a bit. Well this year he sold the 45" it and bought a Ariens Professional 32 and I spoke to him today and he loves it. Snicker...he was asking me if he should replace the belt every year at the beginning of the season and I told him if the belts don't show any wear he should be good. He used to keep at least one belt for the blower on hand all the time as a spare. He laughed today and said his other blower would be broken down at least twice every Winter and so far he hasn't broken down once. I had to laugh to myself....he now has one of the best all around snowblowers on the market and I extremely doubt he will have any breakdowns.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I've seen those 45" blowers in big box hardware stores like Home Depot and Lowes ... maybe Sears, too. They sure _look_ cool and I'm not embarassed to say I have given them a good going over. However, I recently ran across one for sale on-line (new) and just happened to read the reviews. 

Most were overwhelmingly negative.

Evidently, when these things' gaping maws get a big ol' gulp o' snow, the belts slip and the machine plugs up. Belts slipping all the time would explain why they tend to go through them so often.

These 45" MTD specials are kind of like a motorcycle with a Chevy V8 engine ... interesting oddities but they don't work well. 

If you want to get real work done, buy a _serious_ snowblower.


----------

